# Jan 2 Young Pup's adventures



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Let's see if this works. Here are some more to come


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

nice light display, oh nice snow ex. how do u like that one,, good pics keep up the good work


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

More picture for the gang.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ohh the jealousy..:crying:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok the final three for now.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

The Pics look great

i am jelous


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

StoneDevil;475641 said:


> nice light display, oh nice snow ex. how do u like that one,, good pics keep up the good work


The lights are on my Mom's house. That is a blast putting them up. I had to throw one of those in you know.

The snow ex is good. I actually had 400 pounds in it at one time last night. Really should not have but it was cold out and I did not want to get back out of the truck again. lol


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Supper Grassy;475668 said:


> The Pics look great
> 
> i am jelous


Nothing to be jealous about. I wish I was in Northern Ohio where the had in some place a foot of snow. Now that makes me jealous. :waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the truck. I have the same color and setup. is your an HD?We got 8 to 10 " on the westside of cleveland last night into early morning. It came down real good. it was the first all nighter of the year.....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;475714 said:


> Love the truck. I have the same color and setup. is your an HD?We got 8 to 10 " on the westside of cleveland last night into early morning. It came down real good. it was the first all nighter of the year.....


arron it was nasty i got my truck back this morning just in time to push back. we had the other truck out almost all of yesterday night. and i still had a guy call and complain i am not charging him enough i guess. And jp dont u always laugh at people shoveling its like man i bet that stuff is heavy.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

awesome.

wish I could remember to take more pics.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Burkartsplow;475714 said:


> Love the truck. I have the same color and setup. is your an HD?We got 8 to 10 " on the westside of cleveland last night into early morning. It came down real good. it was the first all nighter of the year.....


Nope not the hd. I was looking for one but this one came up and I could not pass it up.

Kevin those guys were with me, cleaning up my mess from backdraging. The white truck in one of the pictures is what I use to pull the lawncare trailer around. But that truck is on a retirement plan soon.

Scottscape, yeah you need to take that camera out with. I am going looking for new digital tomm. I am having my photos put on cd then loading them right now.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Young Pup;475743 said:


> Nope not the hd. I was looking for one but this one came up and I could not pass it up.
> 
> Kevin those guys were with me, cleaning up my mess from backdraging. The white truck in one of the pictures is what I use to pull the lawncare trailer around. But that truck is on a retirement plan soon.
> 
> Scottscape, yeah you need to take that camera out with. I am going looking for new digital tomm. I am having my photos put on cd then loading them right now.


I just picked up a new canon they just dropped the price on since they came out with the new model. canon-sd1000 great camera for the price. check it out at bestbuy


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;475762 said:


> I just picked up a new canon they just dropped the price on since they came out with the new model. canon-sd1000 great camera for the price. check it out at bestbuy


Thank you, I will definitely do that. That was going to be one of my stops to look at them. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

nice pics JP!!!:bluebounc thats a pretty good pile you have in one pic. looks about as high as your truck... i couldnt stack this snow too well, it was really fluffy, glad i had that deflector on.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Pics look good JP!!!:waving: I was going to shoot a few pics, but it was wayyyyy too nasty up here to try and fart around with the camera. It was all go time


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

RhinoL&L;475772 said:


> nice pics JP!!!:bluebounc thats a pretty good pile you have in one pic. looks about as high as your truck... i couldnt stack this snow too well, it was really fluffy, glad i had that deflector on.


deflector my wipers were going all night yesterday alittle snow from the plow i wouldnt of known


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;475772 said:


> nice pics JP!!!:bluebounc thats a pretty good pile you have in one pic. looks about as high as your truck... i couldnt stack this snow too well, it was really fluffy, glad i had that deflector on.


Yeah Shawn, I stacked on top of the smaller pile pic. That is what is left from the Dec 15 storm. Then I just piled it up on top of that. Then pile more in the back corners.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;475779 said:


> Pics look good JP!!!:waving: I was going to shoot a few pics, but it was wayyyyy too nasty up here to try and fart around with the camera. It was all go time


I hear about that nasty part. I was dreading getting out of the truck to snap some of them. It was brutally cold out there.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Young Pup;475824 said:


> I hear about that nasty part. I was dreading getting out of the truck to snap some of them. It was brutally cold out there.


i hear ya on that one!:bluebounc man i got out of the truck and reached in the bed for a shovel, hands got covered in snow and were freezing! probably didnt help that i had my coat all undone and no hat or anything but oh well... learned to put my gloves on when putting my hands in the snow lol.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;475845 said:


> i hear ya on that one!:bluebounc man i got out of the truck and reached in the bed for a shovel, hands got covered in snow and were freezing! probably didnt help that i had my coat all undone and no hat or anything but oh well... learned to put my gloves on when putting my hands in the snow lol.


Didn't your Moma teach any you better?


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Young Pup;475849 said:


> Didn't your Moma teach any you better?


haha she has taught me to not wear coats and stuff LOL JK she used to bundle me up too much so i could barely move LOL


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;475855 said:


> haha she has taught me to not wear coats and stuff LOL JK she used to bundle me up too much so i could barely move LOL


So you looked like Ralphie's brother in Christmas Story? lol


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

haha noooooo, not that bad lol.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

Young Pup;475861 said:


> So you looked like Ralphie's brother in Christmas Story? lol


my thoughts exactly LOL!


----------

